# Dutch Lane?



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Does anyone know of an area off Sandusky Bay known as Dutch Lane? An old friend used to fish there and we cannt seem to locate it. 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

MS Streets and Trips....


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmm, That's interesting. Delete the photo from your gallery and it deletes the photo from your post. Upload the photo again and it magically reappears in your post without doing anything.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Lewzer...thanks for the help. Going to run this by my buddy and see if this location matches his memory.

From what we discussed, he never indicated it could be a street used as a landmark for the location but that may well be where the name came from.

Thanks.


----------

